# Boosting a VG30DE?



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello all, like the title says I am considering boosting my 300zx VG30DE. I was just wondering if I could just boost the N/A motor instead of dropping a VG30DETT motor in (that will be a pain in the ass), My goal for this motor is right around 450-500whp so the bottom end will be replaced along with cams, and injectors. im just wondering, if this is a wise choice to beef the bottom end, cams, and injectors (with aftermarket) plus computer tuning of course, while boosting the VG30DE?
thanks chris


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Near as I knew about the VG30DE, the only major difference between the TT engine and the N/A engine was the compression ratio. Spongerider might be able to provide more insight, but it seems as though Nissan did not totally detune or more cheaply build their turbo engines for N/A work like other manufacturers did. In fact many of their N/A engines were capable of being turboed without too much fuss. 
To achieve 500 rwhp may be a problem, simply because the higher compression ratio in the N/A engine will cause knock to set in earlier and harder. You'll need hugely efficient intercoolers (if you go TT) and some careful ECU tuning to achieve your goal. That's just the surface, theres a lot of detail work to an turbo modification that no one really thinks about. 

Unfortunately you may wish to consider the DETT engine as an option, if nothing else because you won't have to touch the internals if you go to 450 rwhp.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SentraStyle said:


> Hello all, like the title says I am considering boosting my 300zx VG30DE. I was just wondering if I could just boost the N/A motor instead of dropping a VG30DETT motor in (that will be a pain in the ass), My goal for this motor is right around 450-500whp so the bottom end will be replaced along with cams, and injectors. im just wondering, if this is a wise choice to beef the bottom end, cams, and injectors (with aftermarket) plus computer tuning of course, while boosting the VG30DE?
> thanks chris


If your goal is to hit 450-500rwhp then bit the bullet and do a engine swap. The hightest na turbo was at about 320?? rwhp and it blow up, surprise. So it will be more of a pain in the arss to do a NA then a TT swap.

The major engine is difference 
-compression
-pistons
-cams
-IC and intake tubing.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

well i did plan on going with forged pistons (lower c/r), connecting rods, head gasket, cams, bigger intercoolers and injectors.... couldn't i use aftermarket VG30DETT products? if i do that i should be able to hit my power goals right? i planned on using the HKS turbo kit, that comes with the injectors and pre-programmed fuel computer, also HKS intercoolers, and cams and head gasket of some type, also Ferrea valves, valve springs, Ti retainers, if i am able to use DETT products


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SentraStyle said:


> well i did plan on going with forged pistons (lower c/r), connecting rods, head gasket, cams, bigger intercoolers and injectors.... couldn't i use aftermarket VG30DETT products? if i do that i should be able to hit my power goals right? i planned on using the HKS turbo kit, that comes with the injectors and pre-programmed fuel computer, also HKS intercoolers, and cams and head gasket of some type, also Ferrea valves, valve springs, Ti retainers, if i am able to use DETT products


Won't it just be easier to used TT engine from Japan and slap it in? The stock TT engine is good for under 600rwhp.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

good point.... but thats also 1700, plus i really dont want to do the swap beacuase of the crampped spaces, so include more labor.... unless you could link me to a good specific write up about doing the swap then i might try it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Try HybridZ.org. Every swap imaginable has been done by the people there. The N/A to TT swap is a little more conventional, but they probably have at least _some_ info on it.


----------

